# Got My New Wheels and Tires Today!!!!



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge props to Mud Throwers I ordered my wheels and tires yesterday morning and they were sitting on my front porch when I got home this evening. 30x11x14 'Zillas on 14x8 black SS108s










Here is a comparison of Outlaws and 'Zillas: 29.5x12x12 Outlaws with about 15psi in them and 30x11x14 'Zillas with whatever came in them I assume around 5psi.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

guess im the only one who's stuff never got shipped


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Dang them 30"s look tall !!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice looking wheels/tires! I would love to have some 30" Zillas. They look like some really nice tires, and I'm POSITIVE they ride better than these 32's!!!


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

My thoughts are that I will have more ground clearance and less unsprung weight so I think they will be a good all round trail tire that I can put in the mud sometimes. I am hoping these will reduce my wrenching time. lol

I felt bad about posting this after reading your thread p425 (for about 2 seconds haha) but at least it sounds like they got everything straight and you should have them in plenty of time for the weekend.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I want sum zilla's


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats on those 30" zillas. they do look mighty tall there!


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Got them put on this afternoon.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I rode them around the house today and they are a night and day difference from the outlaws. It is almost like I have power steering. They ride so smooth, I hope they are this impressive in the mud and trails.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

congrats, they look real good


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

The height at the floorboards went from 17.5" to 18.25". Not bad IMO.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Man those things look WIDE up front! Now update the sig...


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Now update the sig...


HAHA I was just thinking that when I was reading your reply in the Kawasaki picture thread.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looking good. i dig it.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

:rockn:Hey i digg'em they look sweet......!!!!!!!!MUDDIE49


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Holy Crap.....those look about 2 inches taller than the 29.5's. Well my 28x10 Silverbacks are only just about under a half inch shorter than 29.5 Outlaws...lol


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I want some 27" Zillas. Anyone want to start a collection?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NOLABear said:


> I want some 27" Zillas. Anyone want to start a collection?


I got 27's I might be willin to trade for something cool haha...


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Good choice on the Zillas! I have them on my Prowler and love them. Check the pressure in them, they usually come with a lot of air in the to set the bead.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine come with 7 psi in them.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> guess im the only one who's stuff never got shipped


Thought I would cry with you...I ordered a set of tires from a website called Cyclemore4less. I paid for them and the tires never showed up...Been over a month now and they told me they are unable to issue a refund and I need to go thru my credit card company to resolve. I am now in the middle of the dispute process with my credit card company-->oh the joy. Based on my experience, I would strongly advise anyone to avoid the Cyclemore4less.com website....

Hey mall crawl..Im jealous of the fast shipping!...how much did they cost?


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

outskirtsdweller said:


> Thought I would cry with you...I ordered a set of tires from a website called Cyclemore4less. I paid for them and the tires never showed up...Been over a month now and they told me they are unable to issue a refund and I need to go thru my credit card company to resolve. I am now in the middle of the dispute process with my credit card company-->oh the joy. Based on my experience, I would strongly advise anyone to avoid the Cyclemore4less.com website....
> 
> Hey mall crawl..Im jealous of the fast shipping!...how much did they cost?


All I am gonna say is that Mud Throwers will give you THE BEST deal you can get. When you get ready give them a call and they will hook you up.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Mall Crawler said:


> All I am gonna say is that Mud Throwers will give you THE BEST deal you can get. When you get ready give them a call and they will hook you up.


 
Ok, I will check em out...thanx...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mall Crawler said:


> All I am gonna say is that Mud Throwers will give you THE BEST deal you can get. When you get ready give them a call and they will hook you up.


Yep :agreed:


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Great looking setup. Crazy how wide those look in the front since I am use to seeing my skinnies up front.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

zacksbf said:


> Great looking setup. Crazy how wide those look in the front since I am use to seeing my skinnies up front.


Well I am used to seeing 29.5x12x12 outlaws so they look kinda skinny to me. lol


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Ordered my 30" zillas on clear coat ss 108's wednesday after lunch and they showed up today (2 days later) rite after lunch!!....previously had 28" mud lites...I kinda like the look of the 14" wheel...Now I just gotta get the clutch back together and break em in!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice....I love my Zilla's I trail ride with.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

All back together!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Looks really good :rockn:


----------



## southtexas brute (Sep 30, 2009)

ill take those 29.5 off your hands if you need me to.. im looing for a set


----------

